# Vegan Lifestyle



## Johnnie (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been Vegan for a while now and I must say that I love it. I feel very good: physically and mentally. Never was I a big fruit and vegetable fan but boy was I missing out. They're so good! Anywho..for my own personal reasons I've chosen to avoid meats and dairy. If you'd like to know why just visit MeetYourMeat.com. I'lll never look at food the same way ever again. Woo!






My meals consist of fruit/nuts for breakfast, vegetables for lunch, beans/vegetables/grain for dinner, and nuts/fruit as snacks. I also restrict my beverage intake to water only. Preferably, lemon water.

The best things I've noticed is the increase in my energy levels, I sleep better, no more headaches and I've lost 10lbs without trying





I'd like to know if anyone else is living Vegan and if you'd like to share, why?


----------



## Andi (Feb 11, 2009)

Good for you! I would actually like to give up meat but I just love the taste too much. I could totally do without pork, but I will never be able to pass up a great steak. And chicken and turkey tastes too good as well.

That doesnÂ´t mean that i have to eat meat every day, but after a while IÂ´d miss it. ItÂ´s hard enough eating healthy sometimes, I wonder how hard it must be to eat vegan...when you go to restaurants or something, and just in every day life


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 11, 2009)

I was a vegetarian for 6 months about 6 years ago, but I lost too much weight (I was down into the 80's in lbs) and I started getting really sick because of it. So I started eating chicken and eggs again (and turkey on Thanksgiving and Christmas just to appease my mother), but I never got back into eating other meats.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 11, 2009)

While I'm far from vegan, I do hardly ever eat meat. Personally, I hate pork, it always hurts my stomach afterwards, beef is okay but I love chicken. But, I think I eat meat maybe 2x a week and it's almost always chicken. I'm fine eating all vegetables and fruits, which I actually prefer the taste off. A good steak is too hard to resist personally lol. Kudos to going all vegan and I'm glad it's really worked for you


----------



## nanzmck (Feb 11, 2009)

I would love to give up meat, but I don't get how to make family meals without it.


----------



## Karren (Feb 11, 2009)

That's awesome, Jonnie!! But I &lt;3 cows too much!!


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good for you! I would actually like to give up meat but I just love the taste too much. I could totally do without pork, but I will never be able to pass up a great steak. And chicken and turkey tastes too good as well.That doesnÂ´t mean that i have to eat meat every day, but after a while IÂ´d miss it. ItÂ´s hard enough eating healthy sometimes, I wonder how hard it must be to eat vegan...when you go to restaurants or something, and just in every day life

Thank you! I thought it'd be hard too because most restaurants don't have a vegan menu so I stick with the salads when I eat out. I can tell you that it's not hard for me. Especially, since it's more of a moral thing. If I were doing it just to lose weight then I think it'd be hard but it's not hard at all, really. 

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was a vegetarian for 6 months about 6 years ago, but I lost too much weight (I was down into the 80's in lbs) and I started getting really sick because of it. So I started eating chicken and eggs again (and turkey on Thanksgiving and Christmas just to appease my mother), but I never got back into eating other meats. Wow! 80lbs? That's tiny! I'm sure I will hear it from my mom too about my weight and she'll probably drill me about eating meat again. 

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif While I'm far from vegan, I do hardly ever eat meat. Personally, I hate pork, it always hurts my stomach afterwards, beef is okay but I love chicken. But, I think I eat meat maybe 2x a week and it's almost always chicken. I'm fine eating all vegetables and fruits, which I actually prefer the taste off. A good steak is too hard to resist personally lol. Kudos to going all vegan and I'm glad it's really worked for you



That's good you prefer vegetables/fruit too. I wonder why pork gives you an upset stomach...?

Originally Posted by *nanzmck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would love to give up meat, but I don't get how to make family meals without it. There are many vegan recipes online that can help you out. I used quite a few for my meals but I'll still cook meat for my honey because he's far from Vegan like everyone else...lol. Perhaps you could serve yourself Vegan meals and add meat to the others? 

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's awesome, Jonnie!! But I &lt;3 cows too much!! Thank you Karren



I don't know of any man that could live without meat...lol. I'll miss the "taste" of chicken, steak and turkey too but I...just...can't...do...it....lol


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow, I admire you.. that's something I always wanted to try, but I honestly don't have the willpower to do it.

That's awesome Johnnie!


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 11, 2009)

Good for you! I've wanted to give up meat for a few years and I tried for a few months but like Shaundra I lost a load of weight and ended up eating meat again because I was like a bag of bones.

I wish I could though!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 11, 2009)

How to say this... When i cook for myself, i eat vegan. When my mom cooks, she makes sure i eat some meat because she fears for my health (aka protein myth). Sadly i obey as i need all the iron i can get.

But my family has made a place in the fridge for soy yogurts and milk, my beloved quinoa and agar agar has taken the place of gelatin in the cupboard.


----------



## speedy (Feb 11, 2009)

I very rarely eat red meat, and only eat chicken about once a month. I just don't like the taste of meat, and could happily never eat it again. I also don't like the texture of meat, I find it quite gross. I think this is because when I was a bub I had a lot of food allergies, so Mum only fed me fruit and veggies. Now, I love fruit and veggies, and happily eat them all the time. I don't have much dairy either, because I'm lactose intolerant.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, I admire you.. that's something I always wanted to try, but I honestly don't have the willpower to do it. 
That's awesome Johnnie!

Thank you





Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good for you! I've wanted to give up meat for a few years and I tried for a few months but like Shaundra I lost a load of weight and ended up eating meat again because I was like a bag of bones.I wish I could though!

Thank you too! So, you're saying that when you started to eat meat again you gained weight? What'd you eat that had protein when you weren't eating meat?

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How to say this... When i cook for myself, i eat vegan. When my mom cooks, she makes sure i eat some meat because she fears for my health (aka protein myth). Sadly i obey as i need all the iron i can get.But my family has made a place in the fridge for soy yogurts and milk, my beloved quinoa and agar agar has taken the place of gelatin in the cupboard.

I don't know what it is about our moms...lol. I've wanted to try out soy but I need to read more about it. Since, I'm doing the whole alkaline/acid thing. What is quinoa and agar agar?

Originally Posted by *speedy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I very rarely eat red meat, and only eat chicken about once a month. I just don't like the taste of meat, and could happily never eat it again. I also don't like the texture of meat, I find it quite gross. I think this is because when I was a bub I had a lot of food allergies, so Mum only fed me fruit and veggies. Now, I love fruit and veggies, and happily eat them all the time. I don't have much dairy either, because I'm lactose intolerant. It's funny you say that you don't like the texture of meat because ground beef, like hamburger meat, almost always grossed me out because of the texture too.


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 12, 2009)

When I wasn't eating meat I ate bread and potatoes for protein but because I'm a picky eater I don't like vegtables, fruit or beans and things like that so meat is a big part of my diet which meant that when I tried to cut it out I realised there wasn't a lot else that I could eat.


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's good you prefer vegetables/fruit too. I wonder why pork gives you an upset stomach...? idk but it's just so fatty so maybe that's why lol. it might be just the way our family cooks it but even bacon makes me sick. I'll have pepperoni on my pizza and I love it but afterwards my stomach hurts as well. I think my stomachs just weird.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When I wasn't eating meat I ate bread and potatoes for protein but because I'm a picky eater I don't like vegtables, fruit or beans and things like that so meat is a big part of my diet which meant that when I tried to cut it out I realised there wasn't a lot else that I could eat. Ah, no wonder! Thanks for sharing. Bread is a weakness of mine. I don't think I'd ever be able to give it up





Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif idk but it's just so fatty so maybe that's why lol. it might be just the way our family cooks it but even bacon makes me sick. I'll have pepperoni on my pizza and I love it but afterwards my stomach hurts as well. I think my stomachs just weird. Hmm...interesting. LOL though @ your stomach is weird. Thanks for sharing too ;-)


----------



## magosienne (Feb 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know what it is about our moms...lol. I've wanted to try out soy but I need to read more about it. Since, I'm doing the whole alkaline/acid thing. What is quinoa and agar agar? Oh, i'm all about soy, lol. Milk, yogurts (so much tastier than that dairy stuff), sauce, tofu. I put cocoa powder, sugar and tofu in the food processor, mix everything, store in the fridge for at least an hour and tadaa ! Easy chocolate mousse without the cholesterol from egg whites. Yum !!
Agar agar (Kanten in japanese) is a seaweed with a high gelatin power. You don't need much (2g/a teaspoon for 0.5 liter) and you get a firmer result than with gelatin. It's also used to make your deserts lighter.

Quinoa comes from South America, it was cultivated by the Incas. It is a small grain, with many properties : slow sugars, polyunsaturated fats, minerals, fibers and proteins ! It's also glutenfree.

Usually you find the yellow version which is the most common, there is also a red one.

I use it as a replacement for bulgur. The quinoa flour is great in cakes but mixed with others since it's glutenfree.

The quinoa cream is like cornstarch, great for sauces. I also eat it with a bit of sugar for a quick snack/breakfast.

Quinoa flakes are a nice alternative to oats.

The only thing i do not like is quinoa milk, yuck yuck !


----------



## makeup-lover (Feb 13, 2009)

I think that it's great that you're feeling so good! Just make sure you get enough protein and carbohydrates.


----------



## purplejasmine (Feb 13, 2009)

im interested in going vegan, but have never actually given it a shot cuz i just love my meat and seafood lol

i got a couple of friends who became vagans and soon gave up. i guess its a lifestyle choice that requires a strong determination and commitment so way to go girl!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 13, 2009)

I found a tip that works well : replace the meat in your staple recipes by a vegan alternative.

One thing that convinced me to try out recipes are two lovely ladies named Isa and Terry, i bought two of their cookbooks and all the recipes i tried are to die for, especially the cupcakes. Yum !! I can't resist adding the link to the videos they made : The post punk kitchen


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh, i'm all about soy, lol. Milk, yogurts (so much tastier than that dairy stuff), sauce, tofu. I put cocoa powder, sugar and tofu in the food processor, mix everything, store in the fridge for at least an hour and tadaa ! Easy chocolate mousse without the cholesterol from egg whites. Yum !!
Agar agar (Kanten in japanese) is a seaweed with a high gelatin power. You don't need much (2g/a teaspoon for 0.5 liter) and you get a firmer result than with gelatin. It's also used to make your deserts lighter.

Quinoa comes from South America, it was cultivated by the Incas. It is a small grain, with many properties : slow sugars, polyunsaturated fats, minerals, fibers and proteins ! It's also glutenfree.

Usually you find the yellow version which is the most common, there is also a red one.

I use it as a replacement for bulgur. The quinoa flour is great in cakes but mixed with others since it's glutenfree.

The quinoa cream is like cornstarch, great for sauces. I also eat it with a bit of sugar for a quick snack/breakfast.

Quinoa flakes are a nice alternative to oats.

The only thing i do not like is quinoa milk, yuck yuck !

Ooh, this is useful information! Thanks for sharing. That chocolate mousse sounds scrumptious



I wouldn't know where to find quinoa and agar agar though. ??

Originally Posted by *makeup-lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that it's great that you're feeling so good! Just make sure you get enough protein and carbohydrates. Thank you! Vegetables such as potatoes, beans, leeks, onions, yams and turnips are all good sources of carbohydrates. Also, beans and nuts are a great source of protein.

Originally Posted by *purplejasmine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im interested in going vegan, but have never actually given it a shot cuz i just love my meat and seafood lol
i got a couple of friends who became vagans and soon gave up. i guess its a lifestyle choice that requires a strong determination and commitment so way to go girl!

Thank you too! I agree 100% that it requires strong will power.

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I found a tip that works well : replace the meat in your staple recipes by a vegan alternative. 
One thing that convinced me to try out recipes are two lovely ladies named Isa and Terry, i bought two of their cookbooks and all the recipes i tried are to die for, especially the cupcakes. Yum !! I can't resist adding the link to the videos they made : The post punk kitchen

I have to try that cupcake recipe...omg! I haven't had chocolate in forever! Haha!


----------



## mariascreek (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Johnnie! I've been a vegetarian for over 2 years now and I would NEVER go back to eating meat. I don't ever feel gross or too full after a meal like I used to. I've read extensively about the meat industry so I feel like it's a very smart and thoughtful decision. I'm happy to see people embracing the lifestyle. I'm not a vegan because I have a very deep love for baked goods like cakes, cookies, brownies etc. However when I bake them myself I make them vegan.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *mariascreek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Johnnie! I've been a vegetarian for over 2 years now and I would NEVER go back to eating meat. I don't ever feel gross or too full after a meal like I used to. I've read extensively about the meat industry so I feel like it's a very smart and thoughtful decision. I'm happy to see people embracing the lifestyle. I'm not a vegan because I have a very deep love for baked goods like cakes, cookies, brownies etc. However when I bake them myself I make them vegan. I'm happy to hear that you no longer eat meat either




Ah, the sweets! Yes, those are very missed, haha!I'll have to read more about the whole vegan goodies because I just found the cupcake one but if there's more then I need to do more research


----------



## magosienne (Feb 15, 2009)

Johnnie, here's the recipe of their basic chocolate cupcake





I find quinoa and agar agar in my local healthfood/organic food store. But i guess you could try a japanese grocery store, if you have one, for agar agar.

Have you tried the "cheese" called Tofutti ? I love cheesecakes, and i know where i could find some but the store is a bit far from home, is it worth it ?


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 15, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Johnnie, here's the recipe of their basic chocolate cupcake




I find quinoa and agar agar in my local healthfood/organic food store. But i guess you could try a japanese grocery store, if you have one, for agar agar.

Have you tried the "cheese" called Tofutti ? I love cheesecakes, and i know where i could find some but the store is a bit far from home, is it worth it ?

I'm going to have to do that...look through the health/food isles and see what I can find. I have no idea where there's a Japanese market in my area. Hmm.....
I've never heard of tofutti. I'm assuming it's made from tofu?


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Feb 15, 2009)

Id call myself vegan, been vegetarian for around 7 years and over the last six months (after reading a book called 'skinny *****')ive started giving up eggs and milk. Ill eat a banana most days for breakfast, lunch usually a vegeburger and dinner often a soup and or vegetables. I do treat myself every few days with something yummy, like vegan french toast, oreos (which are vegan) soy chocolate or soy ice cream. Apart from that i usually treat myself to yummy fruits, and as often as possible ill have a big bowl of green vegetables to fill me up before dinner. Ive lost around 26lbs from it so far, without exercising.

I think veganism can be hard to define because it is very difficult, and some say impossible, to become completely vegan. Even sugar is not considered vegan by some. Im starting to see it as a blanket term, or something to strive towards. I havnt gone as far as getting rid of my makeup that could have been tested on animals nor have i thrown away some of the leather things i own, like handbags or shoes, although im making a big effort to buy more animal friendly stuff from now on.

A littlle advice for anyone interested in becoming vegan.... pick up the book Skinny *****! Its not the sole reason i became vegan, but its definitely been the best resource for me. They also have a book called "skinny ***** in the kitch" which is a vegan recipe book that will put to rest any fears you have that vegan food might not be as tasty.

I would also recommend not trying to push your beliefs onto other people. Provide advice and assistance to anyone who is interested in having a go but you still need to understand that there will be people who will quite aggressively try to bring you down... its really not worth having a conversation with those types. Usually they just make wrong assumptions but sometimes they will argue and argue until your discussing philosophical things that you dont really care about. In the end whats right and whats wrong is down to the individual so if anyone tries to argue to the death with you about your beliefs my recommendation is to tell them to hit the web for the facts and leave it at that.

It makes me so happy to see more and more considering this lifestyle, indeed its made me feel like a better person, inside and out. I once said i couldnt give up chicken and when i became vegetarian i realised that wasnt true. Not long ago i was completely addicted to cheese and chocolate and nowadays i almost feel sick at the thought, and if i do get a craving for the flavour i have a soy cheese toastie or an oreo. Its great!


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *TheGreenFairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Id call myself vegan, been vegetarian for around 7 years and over the last six months (after reading a book called 'skinny *****')ive started giving up eggs and milk. Ill eat a banana most days for breakfast, lunch usually a vegeburger and dinner often a soup and or vegetables. I do treat myself every few days with something yummy, like vegan french toast, oreos (which are vegan) soy chocolate or soy ice cream. Apart from that i usually treat myself to yummy fruits, and as often as possible ill have a big bowl of green vegetables to fill me up before dinner. Ive lost around 26lbs from it so far, without exercising. 
I think veganism can be hard to define because it is very difficult, and some say impossible, to become completely vegan. Even sugar is not considered vegan by some. Im starting to see it as a blanket term, or something to strive towards. I havnt gone as far as getting rid of my makeup that could have been tested on animals nor have i thrown away some of the leather things i own, like handbags or shoes, although im making a big effort to buy more animal friendly stuff from now on.

A littlle advice for anyone interested in becoming vegan.... pick up the book Skinny *****! Its not the sole reason i became vegan, but its definitely been the best resource for me. They also have a book called "skinny ***** in the kitch" which is a vegan recipe book that will put to rest any fears you have that vegan food might not be as tasty.

I would also recommend not trying to push your beliefs onto other people. Provide advice and assistance to anyone who is interested in having a go but you still need to understand that there will be people who will quite aggressively try to bring you down... its really not worth having a conversation with those types. Usually they just make wrong assumptions but sometimes they will argue and argue until your discussing philosophical things that you dont really care about. In the end whats right and whats wrong is down to the individual so if anyone tries to argue to the death with you about your beliefs my recommendation is to tell them to hit the web for the facts and leave it at that.

It makes me so happy to see more and more considering this lifestyle, indeed its made me feel like a better person, inside and out. I once said i couldnt give up chicken and when i became vegetarian i realised that wasnt true. Not long ago i was completely addicted to cheese and chocolate and nowadays i almost feel sick at the thought, and if i do get a craving for the flavour i have a soy cheese toastie or an oreo. Its great!

It's good to hear that you no longer eat meat either




I think it's great you've lost weight without really trying. I've since lost 10 lbs and slowly but surely losing a little more. The good thing about it is that we ARE eating and can pretty much eat as much of it as we want and still manage to drop a few pounds.

You brought up a good point about the whole Veganism being hard to define. I too have leather purses, shoes, etc.. but I don't think I can get rid of them because, well they were gifts. I do not buy products that were tested on animals, or atleast so they claim not to be. I don't purchase leather materials either. So I do my part and steer clear from those things. It is though 'possible'. I know of a woman who got rid of everything: clothes, furniture, food and even her stove because she insisted on living a truly raw, Vegan life. I know that I wouldn't be able to live that extreme but it can be done.

When you talk about those who push their beliefs onto others, it reminded me of several family members. I've mentioned to them that I no longer eat meats and dairy and they aren't too thrilled about it. So they snarl and bicker to me about how I'm going to hurt myself. I just remind myself that they haven't educated themselves about this lifestyle and maybe if they did they'd have a better understanding.

I've heard about that book Skinny Bit** but it didn't really interest me. I'm just assuming that it's telling you what to and what not to eat? Maybe I'll download it.

Also, I'm excited to hear that Oreos are vegan. I'll do more research on them though because I want to make sure, sure...haha! But that's cool because they're so good


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Feb 16, 2009)

Skinny bi*tch is really good. It works very well as a animal rights and veganism information book AND a weightloss book.

The writers actually have a sense of humor and its very well written, VERY well researched. Their next book is "Skinny Bastard" which i am going to buy for my boyfriend.... i know his never gonna give it all up, but damnit i want him to eat more vegetables.

Yeah Oreos are awesome. Australian and american oreos are vegan, i checked the ingredients and read a few things on vegan forums that said that.. I know canadian oreos arnt vegan though.

Some other delicious (and mostly pretty easy) vegan foods are hot chips, vegieburgers, vegan pizzas (make sure the base doesnt have milk in it), vegan pasta, indian curry, vegan soups, olive oil garlic bread, baked beans, breakfast fry ups with mock meat and grilled tomato and mushroom, vegan hot dogs, salads and fruit, vegan french toast, burritos, sushi and probably lots more i cant remember.

And because it is much healthier than non vegan stuff you get to eat it more often.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 16, 2009)

I still have leather accessories, and i can't afford vegan shoes. So i stick to my Doc Martens sigh. Is it really possible to be 100% vegan ? I'm not sure. Like we got a pot of honey from a friend, real honey not the boiled stuff they sell in supermarkets and i tasted a few spoons. But it's an animal product too



.

Toffutti is supposed to be like cream cheese, the traditional one used for cheesecakes by omnis.

I'm interested in that book now


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *TheGreenFairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Skinny bi*tch is really good. It works very well as a animal rights and veganism information book AND a weightloss book. 
The writers actually have a sense of humor and its very well written, VERY well researched. Their next book is "Skinny Bastard" which i am going to buy for my boyfriend.... i know his never gonna give it all up, but damnit i want him to eat more vegetables.

Yeah Oreos are awesome. Australian and american oreos are vegan, i checked the ingredients and read a few things on vegan forums that said that.. I know canadian oreos arnt vegan though.

Some other delicious (and mostly pretty easy) vegan foods are hot chips, vegieburgers, vegan pizzas (make sure the base doesnt have milk in it), vegan pasta, indian curry, vegan soups, olive oil garlic bread, baked beans, breakfast fry ups with mock meat and grilled tomato and mushroom, vegan hot dogs, salads and fruit, vegan french toast, burritos, sushi and probably lots more i cant remember.

And because it is much healthier than non vegan stuff you get to eat it more often.

I've tried vegan foods but I like to stick with fresh, au~naturalle foods: fruits and veggies mainly. Sure, I'll indulge in a little snack here or there, so the cupcakes/oreos are nice to have around but I'm well aware of the acid/alkaline ratio too. So I like to keep my acidic foods at a minimum of 20%. 

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I still have leather accessories, and i can't afford vegan shoes. So i stick to my Doc Martens sigh. Is it really possible to be 100% vegan ? I'm not sure. Like we got a pot of honey from a friend, real honey not the boiled stuff they sell in supermarkets and i tasted a few spoons. But it's an animal product too



. 

Toffutti is supposed to be like cream cheese, the traditional one used for cheesecakes by omnis.

I'm interested in that book now





Yes, being a 100% raw vegan is possible. I've stated above that I know of a woman, personally, who lives this way. I'll have to research Toffutti also. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 23, 2009)

Do you have any good recipe for waffles ? I tried one that was low fat, and it didn't have enough oil so it got stuck to the waffle iron


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you have any good recipe for waffles ? I tried one that was low fat, and it didn't have enough oil so it got stuck to the waffle iron



I'm sorry but I don't.


----------



## Cipriana (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Johnnie, I've been vegan for a couple of years now... would love to talk to you about it and share lifestyle tips and ideas





For me being vegan is about being good to myself, to the earth and it's inhibitants. I am not perfect, I may have a slip up here and there, and I do have a weakness for Chanel make up and shoes, but I try to buy them second hand. But my main focuss is that of a vegan ideal, I love it


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 13, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Cipriana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For me being vegan is about being good to myself, to the earth and it's inhibitants. My thoughts exactly. 
I'm thrilled you're another member of the Veg*n club...haha! When did you transition and did you find it difficult?


----------



## Cipriana (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh no, did I actually write _inhibitants_? I meant inhabitants of course



it was late in my country when I wrote that... haha

It took me a couple of years to go from a vegetarian who ate cheese, dairy, eggs to going full vegan, most importantly because I realised that all the damage I was doing by eating dairy and eggs was just the same as I would when eating meat, but eating meat has been an alien understanding to me for many many years, I turned vegetarian in my early teens, but yes the transition into vegan took a while, it came with maturing I suppose.

It was not hard for me, because I never felt bad about myself when I was not ready to transition to the vegan lifestyle. I really believe in going at your own pace, and nothing should be punished.

I might still have some organic dairy sometimes, but the main idea is a vegan lifestyle. I am also very interested in raw foods and herbalism.

I would love to hear from you about your vegan beauty products!


----------



## Ricci (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for this post (thread) . Im considering to become vegan , I no longer can tolerate red meat and too much chicken .. I get nauseous form it.. I may try this


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 14, 2010)

I am not vegan because I do drink milk, but that's my only basic exception. I've been a vegetarian for about two years now however and I love it. I hardly ever ate meat before, so giving it up was actually easy for me. After about two days, I had no temptations or ever craved meat again. My boyfriend though went vegetarian with me at the start, but he cracked a couple of months ago and now he's back to being a carnivore lol. It doesn't matter to me who eats meat and who doesn't though. It's a personal decision. I can't stand however when I face ridicule for it. No, I know that cutting meat out of my diet won't save the animals, yes I'm aware that plants are living too, and no I am not going to become malnourished. People can live without meat. I'm proof of that.

I love my portobello swiss cheese and mushroom veggie burger. It is truly the best I've ever tasted.


----------



## shayy (Mar 14, 2010)

> No' date=' I know that cutting meat out of my diet won't save the animals, yes I'm aware that plants are living too, and no I am not going to become malnourished. People can live without meat. I'm proof of that.
> 
> 
> > haha! i love this. i am not a vegan, nor am i vegetarian, but one of my close friends is so i know how much crap they get!


----------



## Ricci (Mar 14, 2010)

OMG that sounds good I even looked up for a recipe found one! Im so goign to try and make a batch

Originally Posted by *danixcalifornia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love my portobello swiss cheese and mushroom veggie burger. It is truly the best I've ever tasted. This mushroom burger recipe is adapted from "Lisa's Mushroom Burger" from weheartfood.com, and to call it a veggie burger doesn't do it justice. Veggie burger recipes tend to be bland and boring, but this meaty mushroom burger is anything but. 
Makes 4 Large or 6 Smaller Mushroom Veggie Burgers

*Prep Time: 15 minutes*

*Cook Time: 15 minutes*

*Ingredients:*


3 tbsp olive oil
1 1/2 lb mushrooms, roughly chopped (combination of crimini, shiitake, and Portobello)
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
6 cloves minced garlic
2/3 cup rolled oats
1/3 cup shredded Parmesan
3/4 cup breadcrumbs
2 eggs, beaten
1 tbsp chopped fresh parsley, or 1 tsp dried parsley flakes
1 tsp dried oregano
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp black pepper
*Preparation:*
Heat 1 tbsp oil in large saucepan. Saute the mushrooms, onions and garlic over medium heat for about 10 minutes, or until the liquid boils off, and the mushrooms begin to saute.

In large bowl, add mushroom mixture to oats, Parmesan, breadcrumbs, eggs, parsley, oregano, salt and pepper. Mix well. Allow to sit for 15 minutes to develop the flavors. Shape into patties. Heat 2 tbsp oil in large non-stick skillet, over medium heat. Fry patties, cooking about 5 minutes on each side, or until golden brown.

Serve with your favorite burger toppings.

Source

Mushroom Burger Recipe - Mushroom Veggie Burger Recipe


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 14, 2010)

@ Ricci Thanks!



> > No, I know that cutting meat out of my diet won't save the animals, yes I'm aware that plants are living too, and no I am not going to become malnourished. People can live without meat. I'm proof of that. Quote:
> > haha! i love this. i am not a vegan, nor am i vegetarian, but one of my close friends is so i know how much crap they get!
> >
> > Lol tell me about it. I get enough crap from my own family about it. My dad has become much more supportive lately though. He picks me up veggie burgers, veggie balogny and salami and he even tried my veggie chili.
> > ...


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 14, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Cipriana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh no, did I actually write _inhibitants_? I meant inhabitants of course



it was late in my country when I wrote that... haha
It took me a couple of years to go from a vegetarian who ate cheese, dairy, eggs to going full vegan, most importantly because I realised that all the damage I was doing by eating dairy and eggs was just the same as I would when eating meat, but eating meat has been an alien understanding to me for many many years, I turned vegetarian in my early teens, but yes the transition into vegan took a while, it came with maturing I suppose.

It was not hard for me, because I never felt bad about myself when I was not ready to transition to the vegan lifestyle. I really believe in going at your own pace, and nothing should be punished.

I might still have some organic dairy sometimes, but the main idea is a vegan lifestyle. I am also very interested in raw foods and herbalism.

I would love to hear from you about your vegan beauty products!





It's alright, I understood what you were talking about. Not very vegan of you if you still eat dairy, even if it is rarely




Lately, I'm using KissMyFace products because they're vegan. As for my food creations, if you're interested in a recipe just let me know.

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for this post (thread) . Im considering to become vegan , I no longer can tolerate red meat and too much chicken .. I get nauseous form it.. I may try this If you're interested in going vegan you'll have to give up meat, all dairy and eggs. There are lacto-ovo vegetarians who eat dairy and eggs. There is also lacto vegetarians who eat dairy but not eggs. And ovo vegetarians who eat eggs but no dairy.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol, the categories are still confusing me




.

You don't have to give up everything all at once though, try taking one thing off the menu, find a vegetarian option instead, then move onto the next thing.

I had to find a compromise with my family though : i taste the meal, but you let me have my vegetarian option. I'm lucky enough to have a healthfood store close in town.

One stupid comment i had recently and which let me very confused is i was eating a homemade lunch at uni, a salad with bits of tofu in it (marinated in spices



). I also had a soy yogurt and anyway my friend eating with me asked me what it was, i tell her it's soy and she tells me soy was originally a GMO made to feed animals, and she implied it wasn't good for my health because of that.

Now i admit i love soy, but i don't eat just soy. Besides, what's wrong with that ? Has she checked her morning muesli ? I know for having read all the boxes they all contain a good portion of oats, which were used to feed horses long before we introduced it on our breakfast tables. What's wrong with not eating the stupid expensive sandwich of the cafeteria ?

Anyway, that's just me venting.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 14, 2010)

Absolutely everyone has their pace. It was pretty much cold turkey for me. After researching, watching videos and viewing pictures, I couldn't bare it anymore. I was vegetarian as a teen too, so the transition wasn't hard either. There is great debate about soy but many of the products out there are non-GMO (that's genetically modified organisms) for anyone who doesn't know. Plus, the Japanese for an example have consumed soy for many years and they happen to be some of the healthiest people on Earth. I think it's like anything really...too much of a particular thing could possible be bad for you. And as for your friend well I don't get why she said that in the first place. It's not like you asked. You should've thrown in back in her face that she's eating animal feed too! LOL


----------



## Karren (Mar 14, 2010)

I just realized that chocolate is a vegetable right?


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 14, 2010)

Chocolate alone is not a vegetable. Cacao beans on the other hand are grown in trees. It's been said the cacao beans/pods are vegetables.

Originally Posted by *danixcalifornia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know that cutting meat out of my diet won't save the animals. That's like saying if everyone gave up meat they'd still be slaughtered. You just may be pleasantly surprised with how many animals are saved due to going veg*n. (veg*n = vegan or vegetarian)


----------



## magosienne (Mar 15, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Absolutely everyone has their pace. It was pretty much cold turkey for me. After researching, watching videos and viewing pictures, I couldn't bare it anymore. I was vegetarian as a teen too, so the transition wasn't hard either. There is great debate about soy but many of the products out there are non-GMO (that's genetically modified organisms) for anyone who doesn't know. Plus, the Japanese for an example have consumed soy for many years and they happen to be some of the healthiest people on Earth. I think it's like anything really...too much of a particular thing could possible be bad for you. And as for your friend well I don't get why she said that in the first place. It's not like you asked. You should've thrown in back in her face that she's eating animal feed too! LOL LOL ! I guess i was feeling bad for drinking my favorite poison (ahem, i mean a soda in a red can with white lettering...).
Lol, Karren, chocolate isn't a vegetable, but chocolate contains magnesium and was used as an antidepressant in the 19th century (if memory serves). So it's good for your health !!



Of course this argument works better with dark chocolate.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 15, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's like saying if everyone gave up meat they'd still be slaughtered. You just may be pleasantly surprised with how many animals are saved due to going veg*n. (veg*n = vegan or vegetarian)



Exactly. It may not save many animals (remains debatable), but the food we have to grow or buy just to feed the animals that will feed us, could be well used to save some people from dying of hunger. It's kind of sickening.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 15, 2010)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol, Karren, chocolate isn't a vegetable, but chocolate contains magnesium and was used as an antidepressant in the 19th century (if memory serves). So it's good for your health !!



Of course this argument works better with dark chocolate. It may be good for health but when I eat too much I get a headache...haha! Apparently I'm not the only one too.

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Exactly. It may not save many animals (remains debatable), but the food we have to grow or buy just to feed the animals that will feed us, could be well used to save some people from dying of hunger. It's kind of sickening. That is very true. Unreal!


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmm...I have just made a pretty drastic change to my diet, but nothing to do with veganism or vegetarianism.

Basically, about 10 years ago, I stopped eating proper meals and just started eating loads of junk instead; crisps, chocolate, microwave meals etc. It got to the point where if someone made me a small proper meal, I would struggle to finish it.

A couple of weeks ago, I decided that enough was enough, and that I had to eat proper meals every day, not just once a week. Where meat and dairy are concerned, I love chicken, sometimes eat beef either minced or as burgers, occasionally eat ham, and on the rare occasion pork or lamb. I've also recently discovered a liking for fish, mainly tuna and salmon although I do also like trout, and on occasion cod or haddock. Dairy wise, I love eggs, yoghurt and milk, but don't use butter or cheese much any more. But all of the above can be difficult as I have no fridge freezer, so if I get any of these items, I need to use them immediately save them spoiling.

I have also started eating loads of fruit and veg, which make a loads better snack than chocolate and crisps. I dread to think how much money I've wasted over the years on Pringles (serious addiction), but although I've not bought any in 3 weeks, I'm not sure if I could ever give them up completely...I've had some really bad cravings for some since I stopped eating them, but I've managed to avoid the savoury snacks aisle in Tesco so far...

I'm determined to keep this new way of eating going though, although I am yet to feel any benefits; in fact, since I started eating fruit on a regular basis, I have begun to suffer with constipation, which I thought fruit cured, not caused...?



But I have been told that within a month or so, I should start feeling a lot better, will sleep better, not be tired during the day, and probably have healthier skin, hair and nails too...here's hoping


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 18, 2010)

Ok, just edited my current post, it was a bit rude. Heartofdarkness, I'm glad you ditched the bad food. Since, this is a vegan thread, are you at all interested in veganism or vegetarianism?


----------



## heartofdarkness (Mar 19, 2010)

Rude how?





I'm not sure really, to be honest I can't imagine myself going vegetarian or vegan, but good on you and others for showing a commitment to this lifestyle.

Just out of curiosity, can you eat Quorn or other 'meat free' products as a vegan?


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 19, 2010)

Never heard of Quorn but absolutely. I've tried 'meatless' bologna, ham and turkey in the past and they were ok. The texture is more rough and dense and taste wise....well....it definitely doesn't taste 'exactly' like meat but it's pretty good. I no longer eat them because to me it's almost like saying it's still ok to get that taste of meat without the remorse. I didn't like that idea so I ditched them. I didn't feel right eating meatless meat that tasted a little like meat...hope that all makes sense. LOL!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol ! I feel the same. We try so much to find meat alternatives, get the taste of meat without the meat, like meat is still the reference to live by. It's rather a matter of vocabulary. Vegans/vegetarians define themselves by comparison to omnivores, i don't eat this, i don't eat that. I'm not saying it's wrong, i think it's the simplest and most convenient explanation. But i also wonder, of all the people who were interested in my diet and i tell them i don't eat "...", i'm not sure one of them paused to ask "what _do_ you eat?".

I just don't think we can build ourselves, lives, personalities, by comparison to others.

Oh yes, it also gave birth to the idea, which i don't know if it's french or universal, that vegetarian cuisine isn't real cuisine, and that you cannot get a satisfying meal out of a meatless one.

I think it's because traditional cuisine has the taste of mom teaching how to cook to your younger self, it's the comfort of a recipe that cannot go wrong after being passed down generation to generation. But it doesn't make much sense today considering : 1/we no longer are educated taste wise and 2/we are less dependent to the weather and geography concerning the accessibility of products. The main criteria nowadays is the product's ability to be produced in mass, and how easily it can found at the local supermarket.


----------



## HairEgo (May 1, 2010)

Okay Johnnie, I'm hoping for some insight here...

About 3 weeks ago I decided to become Vegan. One of the reasons was the book Skinny ***** and the other reasons were personal choices. I've had no problems with this so far and feel much more 'clean' and pure. I enjoy Soy so it wasnt a huge switch for me. My problem is eating out....I'm going out with friends for dinner tonight to a Thai restaurant, and am fussing over what the heck im going to eat. I only eat Organically grown fruits and veggies and wouldnt expect a restaurant to have organically grown produce. How do you order when you're at a restaurant? It's hard to look for items that have no meat or animal by products!! I dont eat out often, infact this will be the first time in months, but do you have any pointers for future reference?


----------



## perlanga (May 1, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif While I'm far from vegan, I do hardly ever eat meat. Personally, I hate pork, it always hurts my stomach afterwards, beef is okay but I love chicken. But, I think I eat meat maybe 2x a week and it's almost always chicken. I'm fine eating all vegetables and fruits, which I actually prefer the taste off. A good steak is too hard to resist personally lol. Kudos to going all vegan and I'm glad it's really worked for you



Hmm I get an upset stomach eating pork too, especially eating mole de puerco! So I don't really eat that anymore.
I give much credit to anyone who is a vegan, but I couldn't do it. I could live without meat, but not milk. I drink one gallon of milk in 3 days. My mom calls me "calf" for a nickname.


----------



## HairEgo (May 1, 2010)

Soymilk is delicious!


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 1, 2010)

Here is a list of restaurants and their vegan options:

Vegan Eating Out - Restaurants

The list is a lot longer than it looks, be sure to scroll down! Hope it helps some.


----------



## HairEgo (May 1, 2010)

Thanks Shaundra, unfortunetly for me, most of those restaurants are not in Canada. A few were, I guess its just gotta be trial and error. I mean, I know dishes with Tofu should be okay, just need to confirm I suppose.


----------



## Johnnie (May 2, 2010)

First off, congratulations for going Vegan. That's awesome!

Normally I call ahead and ask which entrees do not contain dairy, eggs, meat or broths. Unfortunately, sometimes they don't have anything that's vegan and so I've had to stick with a salad and a side of vinaigrette. For the most part, you can ask the chef to prepare a vegan meal for you with egg-free noodles, tofu and veggies in vegetable broth. I've done this several times and they were always nice about it.


----------



## HairEgo (May 2, 2010)

I lucked out with this Thai place we went to, they had a section of the menu that was Vegan Friendly!!


----------



## magosienne (May 2, 2010)

Congrats !

Indian is easy because they have lots of recipes that don't call for meat.

For the other places, i order stuff with rice in it, salads or soups, or just a plate of vegetables.

I also liek to go in japanese restaurants because i can order rice, miso soup and cucumber/avocado makis or california rolls.


----------



## magosienne (May 2, 2010)

Allow me to brag, i celebrated my birthday in advance and i made my own birthday cake




It's a chocolate/strawberry one i adapted from Vegan with a vengeance (the original recipe called for raspberries), and my mother couldn't believe there wasn't any egg in the cake



. Everyone enjoyed it and no one realised it was vegan !


----------



## HairEgo (May 2, 2010)

OoOoO You should post the receipe!


----------



## magosienne (May 2, 2010)

Here it comes !





*Raspberry blackout cake with ganache-y icing*

Serves 12

_175g/6oz plain flour_

50g/2oz cocoa powder

1teaspoon baking powder

1 teaspoon bicarbonate of soda

1/2 teaspoon salt

350ml/12 fl oz plain rice or soy milk (i use soy milk)

125ml/4 fl oz rapeseed oil

275g/10 oz raspberry preserves (reserve half for the batter)=&gt;i used my homemade strawberry jam





2 teaspoons vanilla extract (which i didn't have)

250g/9 oz sugar (i actually used cane sugar and 200g)

Fresh raspberries for decorating and yumminess=&gt; fresh strawberries

*Preheat oven to 180Â°C/350Â°F/gas mark 4. Spray two 20cm/8 inch round springform cake tins with cooking spray. If you don't have springform then use parchment paper rounds on the bottoms of two ordinary 20cm/8inch cake tins to prevent sticking.

*Sift together the flour, the cocoa powder, baking powder, bicarbonate of soda and salt. Combine the rice/soy milk, oil, half the jam, the vanilla extract and the sugar and mix in a large bowl and mix with a hand mixer or a strong fork. The jam should be mostly dissolved with the rest of the ingredients ; some small clumps are ok. Add the dry ingredients to the wet in batches and mix until everything is incorporated. Divide the batter betweenthe two cake tins and bake at 180Â°C/350Â°F/gas mark 4 for 40 to 45 minutes (_45 for me_), or until a cocktail stick or knife comes out clean. Remove from oven and let cool in tins.

_=&gt; i baked them the night before, mostly to gain time the next day_.

*When the cakes have cooled fully, spread one layer or cake with a thin layer of the reserved raspberry jam (give the jam a quick mix with a strong fork for spreadable consistency) ; spread a layer of chocolate icing on top of the jam. Place the other layer of cake on top and spread its top with jam. Carefully spread the chocolate icing over the top, then ice the sides. I like to put a circle of fresh raspberries around the circumference of the top. If you happen to have a pipping bag and nozzles around, you can alternate a rosebud or a star flourish with a raspberry, and a few raspberries in the center will finish it off.

_That's pretty much what i did !_

Book : Vegan with a vengeance - Isa Chandra Moskowitz

I'm going to eat dinner so the ganache recipe will follow after !


----------



## HairEgo (May 2, 2010)

Oh man, my tummy is growling after reading that....I'm gonna try to make that for mothers day next weekend



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## magosienne (May 2, 2010)

*Chocolate ganache-y icing*

If you don't plan on decorating the cake, you can halve the recipe.

_175ml/6 fl oz soy cream_

6 tablespoon margarine

275g/10oz plain chocolate chips (i used regular chocolate cut in squares)

In a saucepan over medium heat, bring the soy cream to a low boil. Add the margarine and melt, turn off the heat, and stir chocolate chips until smooth. Let sit for at least 1 hour. It should still have a pourable consistency at this point. If you want a spreadable consistency then refrigerate for an hour (if you refrigerate for more than a few hours, it sets too much to spread easily, so you will need to reheat it, then let it sit at room temperature before using).

I was surprised because this cake allows you to be greedy and still manages to be light, i think it's because of the soycream&amp;milk and the absence of eggs, truly vegan desert recipes are great !!

I also have three other books from that author, and i really suggest Vegan cupcakes take over the world. I don't about the world, but my kitchen certainly ! The second book about cookies and bars is just out, i haven't tested any recipe (yet) but omg, the pictures, yumminess !!


----------



## Johnnie (May 2, 2010)

I've been wanting to try chocolate cakes with preserves but they were intimidating. This one sounds good. Have you tried it with whole wheat pastry flour because our family doesn't eat white flour? Ever since I transitioned from AP flour to only whole grain, the texture obviously lacks but I find it also depends on the baked good. For me, it's especially cakes.

Isn't that ganache amazing? I've always frosted my baked goods with this and it's so addicting. I only use Earth Balance vegan buttery spread. That stuff is better than real butter.


----------



## magosienne (May 3, 2010)

Oh yes, i actually think about making it again and add hazelnuts finely chopped and slightly roasted, i think a ganache makes a very good base for homemade Nutella.

I even found a vegetable margarine without any dairy stuff in it at my supermarket, we don't have Earth Balance here and it's hard to find margarine that doesn't include some dairy stuff in it (and lactose ! it's a cruel world for allergics). I wish we had, everywhere i search for vegan recipes, i hear good things about Earth Balance.

I used basic wheat flour (that's what we had in the cupboard), and i didn't want to try a gluten free mix and ruin my cake. I don't think it would make such a difference, if you're worried it would be too heavy, you could always use less wheat flour and add some cornstarch instead.

I'm not used to baking with jam, the cakes were cooked, they just looked shiny, probably because of the rapeseed oil. But i also had to bake them without baking soda, it's a mini quest to find some here.


----------



## Seraphine (May 19, 2010)

A quick hello from a fellow vegan






I am big on raw and organic foods.


----------



## magosienne (May 19, 2010)

Hi !

I'm not so much into raw food myself, apart from the salad i eat at work. I like buying organic whne i can, especially bananas. I'm very fond of them and the ones we get at the supermarket comes from a polluted ground due to the intensive use of pesticides



.


----------



## Johnnie (May 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Seraphine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A quick hello from a fellow vegan



I am big on raw and organic foods.

Well, well, well...this is great! Hi and welcome! ;^)
Have you tried any spaghetti, pates, "cremes" and other gourmet-type recipes?

I have found Jennifer Cornbleet's Mediterranean Kale salad to be so good!

Hey Mag, have you tried the cake recipes w/out rapeseed oil? Like sub'd for apple sauce or another oil?


----------



## magosienne (May 20, 2010)

No, actually the rapeseed oil is new for me, i usually use canola oil, and i see no difference. They both have the same viscosity and a neutral taste, so to me why use one over the one depends on what's left in stock.

Or i use my "sexy low fat" vanilla cupcakes recipe (it's from Cupcakes take over the world, i love that cookbook). It substitutes apple sauce for a large part of the oil amount and it uses soy yogurt.


----------



## Seraphine (May 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, well, well...this is great! Hi and welcome! ;^)
Have you tried any spaghetti, pates, "cremes" and other gourmet-type recipes?

I have found Jennifer Cornbleet's Mediterranean Kale salad to be so good!

Hi Johnnie!Thank you





Yes I've done the gourmet raw foods, but I am more interested in the simplicity of raw foods these days. When I lived in NY I would go to these raw food cafe's often and they are ingenious! But I do feel that they are a bit too heavy for me, but yeah, every now and then, it's wonderful





I try not to eat 100% raw because that makes it harder to go back to eating something cooked, and I like to be open to eating out non-raw every now and then too!

Great to be in this thread with vegan make up talk girls!


----------



## vicky86 (May 24, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been Vegan for a while now and I must say that I love it. I feel very good: physically and mentally. Never was I a big fruit and vegetable fan but boy was I missing out. They're so good! Anywho..for my own personal reasons I've chosen to avoid meats and dairy. If you'd like to know why just visit MeetYourMeat.com. I'lll never look at food the same way ever again. Woo!




My meals consist of fruit/nuts for breakfast, vegetables for lunch, beans/vegetables/grain for dinner, and nuts/fruit as snacks. I also restrict my beverage intake to water only. Preferably, lemon water.

The best things I've noticed is the increase in my energy levels, I sleep better, no more headaches and I've lost 10lbs without trying





I'd like to know if anyone else is living Vegan and if you'd like to share, why?

Oh, admire you. If it's me, I cannot insist long time


----------



## Johnnie (May 30, 2010)

^Thanks Vicky!





Seraphine: I agree simplicity is better. I had so much fun doing the 'gourmet' thing. I'll do it once in a while still.

On a side note, I almost forgot to mention that Smashbox cosmetics and Gabriel Cosmetics are Vegan


----------



## SalJ (Jun 15, 2010)

I've been vegan for about 2 1/2 years now and I love it and can never see myself going back. I feel much better. I gained weight though when I became vegan! hahaha, all those amazing baked goods and great food I think!

Someone mentioned the skinny ***** books above. I would just say if you're considering going vegan, please don't buy skinny ***** in the kitch!! It's a terrible book - the right message is there in the first one I know, although I don't like the way they put it across. But the recipes are rubbish - I don't need a book telling me how to make 4 types of veggie burger with a pre-bought patty.

They rely way too much on shop bought fake meats and cheeses - something I've never really liked most of since going vegan (with a few exceptions).

There are so many other great recipe books and resources out there by some brilliant authors like veganomicon, 500 vegan recipes, eat drink be vegan, vegan with a vengeance ......

I don't find being vegan hard at all, except occasionally when my friends want to eat in a pub or something. Most restaurants are cool but I struggle in pubs and usually have to end up with chips.

And make up too. So many of the less expensive brands are animal tested and nearly all of them contain either beeswax, lanolin or carmine. Even MAC - a lot of their products have beeswax and anything in the pink / red / purple (and some browns) colour range has carmine in. I wish cosmetic companies would stop using it - it gross anyway!!

I have a lot of non vegan stuff I bought in my pregan days still but I try not to buy anything new that I know isn't vegan. Thank god blacktrack fluidline is ok!!


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 18, 2010)

^Thank you so much for the post!

I haven't read that book yet but if they've suggested as you said, different ways to make a meatless meat burger than eehhhh no, not interested thanks. LOL. I'll be sure to not purchase that book.

I get most of my recipes online. Many I simply vegan-ize because it's not that hard.

I'll never understand why they use ingredients like that either. There are plenty of great vegan products that are just as good. I haven't used blacktrack yet but that's good it's vegan?

Just had to add yet another eye popping, tear jerking, hearth aching, will make you rage video *sigh*

Meat.org | The Website the Meat Industry Doesn't Want You to See (WARNING GRAPHIC)


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, thanxs for your post Johnnie! Im not vegan because I love dairy, but I actually have decided to go vegetarian (today marks one week!). I have gone without meat before and did it for about 2 months...then starting back eating meat..now I am back to doing without. I mainly made the decision to go without eating meat for personal reasons.

I mean there are so many benefits you receive along with cutting out meat of your diet. The transition for me wasn't hard and I still cook non vegetarian meals for my family. So, it works well with me and for me. Not everyone can do it..I will say that.

I absolutely looove the way I feel without eating meat...I am already starting to see results with my weight and my skin is much clearer too!

I do remember watching a vid on peta and it brought me to tears..literally and know that eventually I with go vegan but for now I am sticking to doing just without meat.

Congrats everyone who has made the decision to go vegan/vegetarian! Love the support you guys are giving too.

Chelle


----------



## SalJ (Jun 19, 2010)

BeautifullyMADE - WOOOO on your decision to go veg! Going veg was the best thing I ever did in my life.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *BeautifullyMADE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, thanxs for your post Johnnie! Im not vegan because I love dairy, but I actually have decided to go vegetarian (today marks one week!). I have gone without meat before and did it for about 2 months...then starting back eating meat..now I am back to doing without. I mainly made the decision to go without eating meat for personal reasons.
I mean there are so many benefits you receive along with cutting out meat of your diet. The transition for me wasn't hard and I still cook non vegetarian meals for my family. So, it works well with me and for me. Not everyone can do it..I will say that.

I absolutely looove the way I feel without eating meat...I am already starting to see results with my weight and my skin is much clearer too!

I do remember watching a vid on peta and it brought me to tears..literally and know that eventually I with go vegan but for now I am sticking to doing just without meat.

Congrats everyone who has made the decision to go vegan/vegetarian! Love the support you guys are giving too.

Chelle

That's so great to hear!! *high five*
I can't rave enough about how good my skin looks being vegan either. It makes such a huge difference. I was always puffy and almost looked like my face was bloated but now it's...well....it's not that way. Kind of like more defined and younger. LOL Hard to explain



Plus, I don't break out as badly as I used to either.

Honestly, I'm glad to know your goal is to go vegan. Hey, let us know when you do make that leap and how it's working out for you, ok?





*hugs*


----------



## SalJ (Jun 21, 2010)

Johnnie, it's interesting you say your skin cleared up, because I used to get big patches of eczema on the back of my neck and I find since I gave up the dairy that I don't get them any more!


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *SalJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Johnnie, it's interesting you say your skin cleared up, because I used to get big patches of eczema on the back of my neck and I find since I gave up the dairy that I don't get them any more! Wow, it cleared your eczema? Maybe it was an allergic reaction rather than eczema? Either way that is great!


----------



## SalJ (Jun 29, 2010)

No it was definitely eczema. But they do say that dairy can cause / aggravate eczema.


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 1, 2010)

Here's a great recipe! They're addicting and very good! Enjoy!

1 bunch kale

1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil, divided

1 tablespoon sherry vinegar

1 pinch sea salt, to taste

Preheat an oven to 300 degrees F (150 degrees C).

Cut away inner ribs from each kale leaf and discard; tear the leaves into pieces of uniform size. (I made my pieces about the size of a small potato chip.) Wash torn kale pieces and spin dry in a salad spinner or dry with paper towels until they're very dry.

Put the kale pieces into a large resealable bag (or use a bowl if you don't mind getting your hands oily). Add about half the olive oil; seal and squeeze the bag so the oil gets distributed evenly on the kale pieces. Add the remaining oil and squeeze the bag more, until all kale pieces are evenly coated with oil and slightly 'massaged.' Sprinkle the vinegar over the kale leaves, reseal the bag, and shake to spread the vinegar evenly over the leaves. Spread the leaves evenly onto a baking sheet.

Roast in the preheated oven until mostly crisp, about 35 minutes. Season with salt and serve immediately.


----------



## Ere Perez (Aug 2, 2010)

I love to be applying new hairstyle in daily routine. I can do everything to look beautiful.


----------

